# TPMS - Re-setting/re-learning



## DatsunZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I have just picked up my 07 3.5SE and my TPMS light flashed and stayed on a few miles after driving off the dealer lot. Have yet had time to go back.

The likely reason being: One tire/wheel was swapped with that on another new 3,5SE to take care of a scratched up wheel. 

Logically, I believe the computer on board has learnt of the 4 RF tags/signals from the 4 original tires and sudenly, one is gone and is replaced with a RF it does not know. Now, to make the computer re-learn or reset, we have to go back to the dealer due to legal reason? 

Anyone know the sequence to trigger reset? Can we disconnect battery power for 30 min. to make it re-learn/re-set?

The Manual seems to indicate tire rotation needs relearning/resetting also.


----------

